

Show HN: SchemaFreeDB - Rapid Database Development - dfragnito
http://schemafreedb.com

======
etirk
Hello, I'm Eric, developer and co-founder of Xornet, Inc. the company behind
our new service, SchemafreeDB.

SchemafreeDB was designed from the ground-up to enable Rapid Database
Development.

SchemafreeDB's unique combination of features include:

* Free-form data structures created at insert-time.

* No worries about issuing UPDATE TABLE on large data sets. In fact, we did away with the entire concept of UPDATE TABLE.

* Support for complex, nested data structures. Objects can contain simple attributes (String, Int, etc) or other Objects.

* Support for querying across disparate object structures.

* Familiar SQL query language.

* Simple join-free, dot-notated syntax (e.g. WHERE $s:person.address.city='Rochester' AND $i:person.income>50000). This is familiar to the ease of working in an ORM, but without the impedance mismatch between in-memory objects and database objects.

* Free indexing. Delivers fast index-like queries without index configuration AND at the same time delivers inserts at fast no-index speeds.

* Lightweight, consistent, platform-neutral connection library - JSON over HTTP. Access your database the same way from from any network-enabled platform.

Please check us out at <http://schemafreedb.com>

We're looking for feedback!

